
Richard Stallman Interview: Lunduke Hour - vengefulduck
https://ia801509.us.archive.org/28/items/LundukeHourApril14RMS/LundukeHour-April14-RMS.mp4
======
caryhartline
This is the YouTube link for it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0y0oXU8YNk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0y0oXU8YNk)

I haven't watched this yet, but I'm surprised there was another interview
after the previous interview Lunduke had with RMS on the Linux Action Show did
not go over well:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=radmjL5OIaA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=radmjL5OIaA)

Essentially, Lunduke was still mostly an Apple developer at the time and got
in an argument after RMS said he should just go work in a factory or in the
woods and Lunduke said that he needed to feed his family.

------
Safety1stClyde
I see the following:

> Item not available

> The item is not available due to issues with the item's content.

